# My pleco collection - an overview



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,
it's been a while since I last posted pictures of my slithery suckers, so I decided to post pictures of all the pleco's in my collection.
Brace yourself - here we go:









L002 Tiger Panaque









L014 Sunshine/Goldie Pleco









L015 Candy Stripe Pleco









L020 Polka Dot Pleco (wI have a pair - breeding attempt on my to-do list)









L027c Royal Pleco 'Rio Tocantins'









L028 Angelicus Pleco









L029 Galaxy/Vampire Pleco









L091 Three Beacon Pleco

to be continued....









L114 Leopard Cactus Pleco (the small one)









L114 Leopard Cactus Pleco (the bigger one)









L129 Colombian Zebra Pleco









L190 Royal Pleco 'Rio Orinoco'









L190 Royal Pleco 'Llanos'









L200 Green Phantom Pleco "Hi-fin"









L264 Sultan Pleco

And some recent full tank shots:








80g Redbelly/Pleco tank









50g Pleco/community tank









25g Jungle Creek biotope tank

Well, that's all, y'all!
Questions, remarks, comments, etc. are welcome, of course


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Those are Georgeous collection of plecos, and beautiful setup Jonas. I kinda thought from one of the picture of L114 looks kinda similar to a L025 'scarlet pleco'

Anyways how come i haven't seen you around posting in piranha pictures and videos lately to update your reds for awhile now?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Flip, thanks for your kind words!
You're right about the L114 and Scarlet looking somewhat similar, btw: both are _Pseudacanthicus_, so they are the same genus, so they look rather similar (just like Nattereri, Cariba and Piraya).

As far as my absence is concerned: I'm not going into details, but firstly I really needed a breather, and I secondly had to sort out a number of real-life issues and matters that were a bit more important than my virtual message board life. But I'm back now


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice collection especially the sunshine.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Real-life issues drive me back to this board :laugh:

Great to have you back, looking forward to spawning photos!!!!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

L200 Green Phantom Pleco "Hi-fin" is my favorite by far.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> Real-life issues drive me back to this board :laugh:










Agreed

Anywho, welcome back, looks like you've added a few beaut's to your awsome collection, good luck!

I see they also stripped you of your magical admin powers. Welcome back to the normies :laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The little 25gl tank looks great..
The dutch sure love their aquascaping!!!!!

I think your next mission should be to establish tank bred L46 in europe
That would save us all alot of money!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Great collection :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I think your next mission should be to establish tank bred L46 in europe
> That would save us all alot of money!


I'd love to, but those little critters still cost an arm and a leg: the cheapest I can get them is 60 Euro's - 85 dollars US - for a 1-1,5" juvenile. Too small to be sexed, so I'd need loads of them to secure at least one pair. And that's something my wallet can't cough up at the moment








One day though *_shakes fist in the air_*

Tibs: yup, I'm back to 'Mr. Ultranormal Man'-status, and it feels good









Thanks for all your compliments and welcom back's, guys


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

....some of the best looking setup's i have seen

























Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> ....some of the best looking setup's i have seen


do you no what type this is?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing collection of pleco's


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> do you no what type this is?


Definatly a _Baryancistrus_ of some sort, looks like an odd mango perhapse.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Peckoltia sp. (L099)
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/speci...species_id=1255


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice collection Judazz.








I also have one Goldie Sunshine. I've bought 4 from Pedro but they all didn't do so well in shipping.
The one I have doesn't seem to grow very fast and not too active either.
Can you tell me how to treat these guys; what do they like and dislike?

Thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> do you no what type this is?


It's a _Peckoltia sp._ for sure: I agree with Wayne, probably L099.
Beautiful fish!









Round Head: my Sunshine grows slowly, but (s)he is very active and not really shy. It did take a while though before he snapped out of it (how long did you have yours). He's also the largest bottomdweller in the tank, so that may help too.
In general, because of their natural habitat, Sunshine Pleco's prefer warm water (80-84 degrees F) that is very heavily oxygenated and has a good amount of currents. If the amount of dissolved oxygen is too low, it can result in rather lethargic behaviour. Same applies to the amount of currents in the tank. So I'd look into that as well.
Also: does he have a nice big cave/hiding place he can call home? Pleco's in general tend to be rather secretive, especially during the first months. But if they have some god hiding places to use, they will eventually become more active, adventurous and outgoing, because they feel more secure (and can hide if they feel the need to).
What size, and how colorful is your fish, btw? Especially smaller ones are very colorful (big contrast between the dark overall body color and bright yellowish spots and fins), but larger ones too (faded spots, but a very bright yellow). The color is a good indicator of the well-being of a pleco: if they look drab and faded, there's something in the tank that bothers them: if they have vivid colors and clear patterns, they feel comfortable.
As far as feeding is concerned, these fish are considered mostly carnivorous. So don't forget to feed him frozen or dried foods with high meat contents, as well as mussels, shrimp and fish meat from time to time. But also include algae/spirulina wafers and occasionally some fresh veggies too. the more diverse the diet, the better.

Thanks for all your compiments, fellows


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Where do you buy those L-number (internet or LFS) ??? Because I don't find any "rare" specimen here, in France...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> As far as my absence is concerned: I'm not going into details, but firstly I really needed a breather, and I secondly had to sort out a number of real-life issues and matters  that were a bit more important than my virtual message board life. But I'm back now


"real life?" whats that? AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME plecos man, i love it!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy sucking fish Batman!!







You really do like your plecos.









Never been much of a pleco fan but I would love a vampire pleco. Awesome pics Jonas.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> do you no what type this is?


It's a _Peckoltia sp._ for sure: I agree with Wayne, probably L099.
Beautiful fish!









Round Head: my Sunshine grows slowly, but (s)he is very active and not really shy. It did take a while though before he snapped out of it (how long did you have yours). He's also the largest bottomdweller in the tank, so that may help too.
In general, because of their natural habitat, Sunshine Pleco's prefer warm water (80-84 degrees F) that is very heavily oxygenated and has a good amount of currents. If the amount of dissolved oxygen is too low, it can result in rather lethargic behaviour. Same applies to the amount of currents in the tank. So I'd look into that as well.
Also: does he have a nice big cave/hiding place he can call home? Pleco's in general tend to be rather secretive, especially during the first months. But if they have some god hiding places to use, they will eventually become more active, adventurous and outgoing, because they feel more secure (and can hide if they feel the need to).
What size, and how colorful is your fish, btw? Especially smaller ones are very colorful (big contrast between the dark overall body color and bright yellowish spots and fins), but larger ones too (faded spots, but a very bright yellow). The color is a good indicator of the well-being of a pleco: if they look drab and faded, there's something in the tank that bothers them: if they have vivid colors and clear patterns, they feel comfortable.
As far as feeding is concerned, these fish are considered mostly carnivorous. So don't forget to feed him frozen or dried foods with high meat contents, as well as mussels, shrimp and fish meat from time to time. But also include algae/spirulina wafers and occasionally some fresh veggies too. the more diverse the diet, the better.

Thanks for all your compiments, fellows








[/quote]

Thank you bro. Your reply is very helpful.
Well, I bought a total of 4 about 7 months ago and only 1 lived through through shipment.
He was about an inch long and now he is around 2.5 inches long.
I house him with one of my young hybrid fortune fish. 
The cichlid is not aggressive but he does have the cichlid behaviors which spooks the gs.
The gs has a piece of drift wood but he does not like it; he rather hugs on to the filter intake pre-filter day and night. I suppose he is getting his food here too.
I bought these guys because I wanted a pleco that can be with my large cichlids.
I like for them to eat algae, grow to large size, and colorful. 
What kind of plecos can you recommend for me bro?

I also have a common pleco and he is an ideal fish; the only thing he lacks is beauty.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lastgreengarden said:


> As far as my absence is concerned: I'm not going into details, but firstly I really needed a breather, and I secondly had to sort out a number of real-life issues and matters  that were a bit more important than my virtual message board life. But I'm back now


"real life?" whats that? AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME plecos man, i love it!
[/quote]
lol, that's why I took a break - to figure out what that imfamous "real life"-thingy was all about. Conclusion: it sucked









Fomoris: I've bought all my pleco's at local aquarium stores. I think I may have played a part in the increased assortment in my area though: I think at least 25-30% of all L-Numbers available at my favorite LFS are sold to me, lol!
The only tip I can give you is Adrien's webstore: www.igarape.fr.

Nick: Vampire's are awesome. Loads of personality, and often very active even with the lights on. And excellent cleaner fish, especially in a predator tank (as Vampire Pleco's are primarily carnivorous themselves).

Round Head: I'd recommend a medium-sized species (growing to 8-10"), so it's big enough to fend for itself even with more robust, (semi-)aggressive tank mates like Cichlids. The best would be a species that is also at least partially carnivorous, for tank cleaning purposes (if a predominantly herbivorous pleco eats too much meaty foods, it may end up with digestive problems and obesity).
Imo. a good option would be any member of the genus Leporacanthicus (like the Vampire, Sultan, Three Beacon and [Golden] Heterodon Pleco).

Thanks for all your compliments, guys


----------

